
Interviewing a front-end developer - maccman
http://blog.sourcing.io/frontend-interview
======
quaunaut
Wow, this is fantastic stuff. Thanks for the explanations too- I've been doing
Ruby/Python for awhile now, but I've always wanted to move more into Frontend
Dev work, and I found a lot of this helpful.

------
johnnymonster
Does anyone know of a list like this for other types of developers? Like a
back-end development position etc. I really also like the link out to the
Github page with a much more extensive list of questions.

------
danso
Why did this get flagged off the front page? This is an excellent post with
technical examples and reflections on good code design.

------
badman_ting
Good stuff. Sometimes I wish more things on my Github account were visible, so
I could experience an interview like this.

~~~
protonfish
I usually bring printed code samples to interviews and have others on my web
site in case they are interested. I am not sure it ever helped me get a job,
but it probably didn't hurt.

~~~
badman_ting
That's all after you've scheduled the interview. I was talking about getting
to that point.

------
yogo
Good interview questions for covering someone's true understanding of
JavaScript.

